# Tapas help???



## bstephens (Oct 22, 2004)

Does anyone have any good ideas for dessert for a wine tapas dinner??? Chocolate must be involved..60+...Any ideas??? Thanks


----------



## cme (Apr 6, 2005)

Depends on the wine, skill level, amount of work you want to do!!!
Be a bit more specific and maybe I can help!


----------

